# Mexicans Have Plans



## froggy

Mexicans Have Plans for the American Southwest They vow to take it over


LTG: Mexico's Plans for the U.S.


http://www.dailypaul.com/node/133735


----------



## Douger

froggy said:


> Mexicans Have Plans for the American Southwest They vow to take it over


They already did. You guys were too busy looking at Britney's snatch shots and the latest NASCAR races to notice.


----------



## Bullfighter

froggy said:


> Mexicans Have Plans


 
The American Resistance Movement does too!


----------



## Old Rocks

Ah yes, they surely do. With the Repukes they will direct each and every one toward a previously unionized job. That way they can get rid of those pesky US citizens that demand a living wage.


----------



## blastoff

Well if push comes to shove we'll have to send a few troops of Girl Scouts down there to straighten those macho gay caballeros out.


----------



## cutter

Why would they want to take it over? They would just turn it into another country Nobody wants to live in.


----------



## rightwinger

Sort of like what the Texans did


----------



## AquaAthena

Douger said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans Have Plans for the American Southwest They vow to take it over
> 
> 
> 
> They already did. You guys were too busy looking at Britney's snatch shots and the latest NASCAR races to notice.
Click to expand...


----------



## mdn2000

The illegal Mexican population of California is an asset to the entire nation, not a burden.

California Budget Crisis Diaries: State?s public debt is $68 billion



> &#8220;The worst case would be the mother of all financial crises. According to the California State Treasurer&#8217;s office, California has over $68 billion in public debt, but the Sacramento Bee&#8217;s Dan Walters has tried to count total California public debt, including that of local municipalities, and his total reaches $500 billion
> 
> Read more: California Budget Crisis Diaries: State?s public debt is $68 billion


----------



## mdn2000

Everybody wins when there is illegal immigration in the tens of millions. 

Vicente Fox on Poverty, Paternalism and the Lessons He Learned as Mexico's President



> The Keys to Prosperity
> 
> Fox said he reduced poverty in Mexico during his six years in office, primarily by maintaining steady economic growth and keeping inflation in check. "To defeat poverty, you have to grow the size of your economy, per capita income and distribution of income&#8230;. During my administration, we grew an average 2.5% a year, which is not much compared to the double-digit growth of China or the 8% or 9% of India or other nations that go way above 5%.... But even having grown 2.5%, we were able to reduce poverty by 35%. Thirty-five percent of Mexican families during those six years had the opportunity to overcome, by their own efforts, their condition of poverty


----------



## loosecannon

La Raza translates as "The Race". Illegal Mexican immigrants consider citizenship in the US and the ability to work in the US as their rights.

They have no loyalty to the US. They never will until they control it, and they will breed like rabbits to make that happen in a few generations. 

The US is slowly becoming a colony of Mexico. Yippee!


----------



## Bullfighter

rightwinger said:


> Sort of like what the Texans did


 
Yeah right. Mexico INVITED Americans onto Texas to "take care of the indian problem" and fix the place up yet Mexicans has spent over 180 years deny it.


----------



## High_Gravity

Douger said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans Have Plans for the American Southwest They vow to take it over
> 
> 
> 
> They already did. You guys were too busy looking at Britney's snatch shots and the latest NASCAR races to notice.
Click to expand...


I was too busy drinking malt liquor and looking at Coco's ass to notice.


----------



## José

Bullfighter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of like what the Texans did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right. Mexico INVITED Americans onto Texas to "take care of the indian problem" and fix the place up yet Mexicans has spent over 180 years deny it.
Click to expand...


LOL

100 years from now, Mexicans will use the same dirty little trick to whitewash their landgrab of half of America:

They will focus entirely on Mexican legal immigration in the 20th, 21th century and conveniently sweep under the carpet the millions who just jumped the fence in the same period.


----------



## Angelhair

_100 years from now Mexico will be in the same shape ONLY with 75% less people wondering where did all the 'gringos' go and what do we do now???????  Their land grab will just be another third world country where people will be jumping the fence to CANADA!!!_


----------



## Lasher

Douger said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans Have Plans for the American Southwest They vow to take it over
> 
> 
> 
> They already did. You guys were too busy looking at Britney's snatch shots and the latest NASCAR races to notice.
Click to expand...


What the hell do you have a picture of that sadistic, raw-chicken eating, clownish, POS, commie trash Castro for?  Do you have a secret wish to have sex with him and "gay Che?"

Fidel Castro will thankfully be worm food in the near future, and the world will be one mis-fit better off.  Fuck commies.


----------



## The Infidel

rightwinger said:


> Sort of like what the Texans did



There were just as many mexicans fighting against Mexicos dictator as there were white men.... so go learn your Texas history lefty.


----------



## Lasher

Douger said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans Have Plans for the American Southwest They vow to take it over
> 
> 
> 
> They already did. You guys were too busy looking at Britney's snatch shots and the latest NASCAR races to notice.
Click to expand...


And Fidel's people in Cuba are still driving 1950s model American cars because they are enslaved to the bastard.


----------



## The Infidel

High_Gravity said:


> I was too busy drinking malt liquor and looking at Coco's ass to notice.



She's fat!


----------



## feduptaxpayer

High_Gravity said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans Have Plans for the American Southwest They vow to take it over
> 
> 
> 
> They already did. You guys were too busy looking at Britney's snatch shots and the latest NASCAR races to notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was too busy drinking malt liquor and looking at Coco's ass to notice.
Click to expand...



Well there you go, bucko. Now, do you know how to speak Spanish yet? If not, better learn soon or there will be no Spanish speaking job for you.


----------



## Bullfighter

José;3133668 said:
			
		

> [LOL
> 
> 100 years from now, Mexicans will use the same dirty little trick to whitewash their landgrab of half of America:
> 
> They will focus entirely on Mexican legal immigration in the 20th, 21th century and conveniently sweep under the carpet the millions who just jumped the fence in the same period.


 
There are still Mexican posters from that era that were distributed throughout the US that are evidence of the claim. LA RAZA just doesn't want to admit it. They also don't want to admit that Mexicans invited Americans to Texas to "take care of the Indians". 

I laugh every time I see the Mexicans and Indians march together at one of those "hate America" rallies. Two bitter enemies pretending to be friends. What HYPOCRISY!


----------



## LilOlLady

When 20 millioin illegal aliens are legalized, who will do the dirty work they did when they were illegal? and were will businesses get cheap labor? If businesses have to pay higher wages, they will not hire as many people and produce less.


----------



## TossObama

mdn2000 said:


> Everybody wins when there is illegal immigration in the tens of millions.
> 
> Vicente Fox on Poverty, Paternalism and the Lessons He Learned as Mexico's President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Keys to Prosperity
> 
> Fox said he reduced poverty in Mexico during his six years in office, primarily by maintaining steady economic growth and keeping inflation in check. "To defeat poverty, you have to grow the size of your economy, per capita income and distribution of income. During my administration, we grew an average 2.5% a year, which is not much compared to the double-digit growth of China or the 8% or 9% of India or other nations that go way above 5%.... But even having grown 2.5%, we were able to reduce poverty by 35%. Thirty-five percent of Mexican families during those six years had the opportunity to overcome, by their own efforts, their condition of poverty
Click to expand...


*** Let me tell you something about Vincente Fox. That creep is/was mafioso, it was and is a well known fact in Mexico, and he was in daily telephone contact with Mexican troublemakers/criminals living in the US the entire time he held the Presidency. That guy ain't no good guy.


I think the biggest problem we Americans have is that we flat do not have the facts, and significant facts are indeed withheld so we can be easily manipulated.


What is this? Goons can take a pig, give it a bath and dress it in a suit, and people think it's a "good guy". Well that one ain't and never was.


----------



## TossObama

No, it isn't the Mexican people who have plans and schemes. 


All that comes right out of the Vatican -- INCLUDING THE VIOLENCE.


----------



## TossObama

Lasher said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans Have Plans for the American Southwest They vow to take it over
> 
> 
> 
> They already did. You guys were too busy looking at Britney's snatch shots and the latest NASCAR races to notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell do you have a picture of that sadistic, raw-chicken eating, clownish, POS, commie trash Castro for?  Do you have a secret wish to have sex with him and "gay Che?"
> 
> Fidel Castro will thankfully be worm food in the near future, and the world will be one mis-fit better off.  Fuck commies.
Click to expand...


** Uh Lasher, I hate to tell you this BUT ...

Fidel Castro is yet another CATHOLIC bad boy. You might want to look around some History books and read just how many of the heinous sub-humans who savaged humankind were CATHOLIC BAD BOYS working FOR THE VATICAN.


----------



## High_Gravity

feduptaxpayer said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Douger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They already did. You guys were too busy looking at Britney's snatch shots and the latest NASCAR races to notice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was too busy drinking malt liquor and looking at Coco's ass to notice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you go, bucko. Now, do you know how to speak Spanish yet? If not, better learn soon or there will be no Spanish speaking job for you.
Click to expand...


I did learn spanish to ask for lap dances from the Mexican strippers.


----------



## California Girl

TossObama said:


> No, it isn't the Mexican people who have plans and schemes.
> 
> 
> All that comes right out of the Vatican -- INCLUDING THE VIOLENCE.



How refreshing. We have plenty of anti-Muslims, and a decent few anti-semites on the board... and now we have our very own anti-Catholic. 

Idiot.


----------



## José

Bullfighter said:


> They also don't want to admit that *Mexicans invited Americans to Texas* to "take care of the Indians".



Well, Mexico certainly did not invite these guys:

_All people wishing to live in Texas were expected to report to the nearest Mexican authority for permission to settle (and swear an oath of allegiance to Mexico). The rules were widely disregarded and *many families became squatters*._

Mexican Texas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Angelhair*
> 100 years from now Mexico will be in the same shape ONLY with 75% less people wondering where did all the 'gringos' go and what do we do now??????? Their land grab will just be another third world country where people will be jumping the fence to CANADA!!!



Angelhair, you and I have already discussed my solution to the problem of illegal immigration in the US over and over and over again. It's getting a bit tiring by now.





​
It's not my fault you and rest of America are too lazy and coward to implement my solution.


----------



## Angelhair

José;3137110 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *Angelhair*
> 100 years from now Mexico will be in the same shape ONLY with 75% less people wondering where did all the 'gringos' go and what do we do now??????? Their land grab will just be another third world country where people will be jumping the fence to CANADA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelhair, you and I have already discussed my solution to the problem of illegal immigration in the US over and over and over again. It's getting a bit tiring by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> It's not my fault you and rest of America are too lazy and coward to implement my solution.
Click to expand...


_Jose, your solution is to go out into the streets like the vietnam protestors to see if that works.  Well, it won't cause this is not a war per se.  It's a human condition based on the inability of third world nations to care for their people. The ONLY solution to this problem is for the military to be at the border - and you are correct in that the leaders of today are too cowardly to implement THAT!_


----------



## Bullfighter

TossObama said:


> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody wins when there is illegal immigration in the tens of millions.
> 
> Vicente Fox on Poverty, Paternalism and the Lessons He Learned as Mexico's President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Keys to Prosperity
> 
> Fox said he reduced poverty in Mexico during his six years in office, primarily by maintaining steady economic growth and keeping inflation in check. "To defeat poverty, you have to grow the size of your economy, per capita income and distribution of income. During my administration, we grew an average 2.5% a year, which is not much compared to the double-digit growth of China or the 8% or 9% of India or other nations that go way above 5%.... But even having grown 2.5%, we were able to reduce poverty by 35%. Thirty-five percent of Mexican families during those six years had the opportunity to overcome, by their own efforts, their condition of poverty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *** Let me tell you something about Vincente Fox. That creep is/was mafioso, it was and is a well known fact in Mexico, and he was in daily telephone contact with Mexican troublemakers/criminals living in the US the entire time he held the Presidency. That guy ain't no good guy.
> 
> 
> I think the biggest problem we Americans have is that we flat do not have the facts, and significant facts are indeed withheld so we can be easily manipulated.
> 
> 
> What is this? Goons can take a pig, give it a bath and dress it in a suit, and people think it's a "good guy". Well that one ain't and never was.
Click to expand...

 
Even most Mexican jounalist admit that Fox was working with the drug cartels.


----------



## Bullfighter

José;3137065 said:
			
		

> Bullfighter said:
> 
> 
> 
> They also don't want to admit that *Mexicans invited Americans to Texas* to "take care of the Indians".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Mexico certainly did not invite these guys:
> 
> _All people wishing to live in Texas were expected to report to the nearest Mexican authority for permission to settle (and swear an oath of allegiance to Mexico). The rules were widely disregarded and *many families became squatters*._
> 
> Mexican Texas - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

 
Rent History Channel's "The Alamo" to learn the truth!


----------



## Bullfighter

José;3137110 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *Angelhair*
> 100 years from now Mexico will be in the same shape ONLY with 75% less people wondering where did all the 'gringos' go and what do we do now??????? Their land grab will just be another third world country where people will be jumping the fence to CANADA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelhair, you and I have already discussed my solution to the problem of illegal immigration in the US over and over and over again. It's getting a bit tiring by now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my fault you and rest of America are too lazy and coward to implement my solution.
Click to expand...

 
Where's the lady with the tamales?


----------



## TossObama

California Girl said:


> TossObama said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it isn't the Mexican people who have plans and schemes.
> 
> 
> All that comes right out of the Vatican -- INCLUDING THE VIOLENCE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How refreshing. We have plenty of anti-Muslims, and a decent few anti-semites on the board... and now we have our very own anti-Catholic.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


Please don't use that worn out claim on me. It in no way will thwart the facts.

I, by the way, happen to be -- Catholic. As well, I am in contact with other Catholics all over the world who are just as alarmed as I when it comes to the rats nest in our own church leadership. And just FYI, there are entire Parishes who are fed up.

I would also suggest that before you decide to call anyone else an "idiot" that you study some history and talk with people who lived historic events.

If you can read.


----------



## Angelhair

Bullfighter said:


> TossObama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdn2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody wins when there is illegal immigration in the tens of millions.
> 
> Vicente Fox on Poverty, Paternalism and the Lessons He Learned as Mexico's President
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *** Let me tell you something about Vincente Fox. That creep is/was mafioso, it was and is a well known fact in Mexico, and he was in daily telephone contact with Mexican troublemakers/criminals living in the US the entire time he held the Presidency. That guy ain't no good guy.
> 
> 
> I think the biggest problem we Americans have is that we flat do not have the facts, and significant facts are indeed withheld so we can be easily manipulated.
> 
> 
> What is this? Goons can take a pig, give it a bath and dress it in a suit, and people think it's a "good guy". Well that one ain't and never was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even most Mexican jounalist admit that Fox was working with the drug cartels.
Click to expand...




_Where o where was wikileaks then???????_


----------



## MaggieMae

froggy said:


> Mexicans Have Plans for the American Southwest They vow to take it over
> 
> 
> LTG: Mexico's Plans for the U.S.
> 
> 
> Mexicans Have Plans : They vow to take it over | Ron Paul 2012 | Campaign for Liberty at the Daily Paul



Gee, how I do love these "facts" produced by internet gullibots.

Urban Dictionary: gullibot


----------



## TossObama

Maggie, just because you don't have any information on what is going on, and likely never even traveled outside your own neighborhood, doesn't mean others who do are some sort of "gullibot".

Have you even taken the time to go to Arizona and look at the desert where those people are crossing? Have you ever sat through Mass and actually listened to a Priest spew support and excuses for the crimes the Mexicans are committing? Or perhaps you missed all the protests and marches in Arizona -- all organized by Priests.

Are you even aware of the fact the current Pope and Cardinals are all nazis?? Did you know about the Vatican ratlining Palestinians and nazis to South America?

We aren't dealing with a bag of sugar plums here, kiddo. These are people with a deadly agenda and it's already clear they have absolutely no respect for American laws, the lives of other people, and certainly no respect for law enforcement. They are also running a huge dope highway through the United States, and that doesn't happen to qualify as free trade, kiddo.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Anyone remember this?

http://www.16toads.com/images/uploads/absolutMexicoAd.jpg


----------



## José

ABikerSailor said:


> Anyone remember this?
> 
> http://www.16toads.com/images/uploads/absolutMexicoAd.jpg



Then stop calling LilOlady the "BigOlBitch", Sailor. 

If you're worried about mexican territorial expansionism, stop calling her names and join her crusade against illegal mexicans, for heaven's sake!!


----------



## ABikerSailor

José;3138473 said:
			
		

> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember this?
> 
> http://www.16toads.com/images/uploads/absolutMexicoAd.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then stop calling LilOlady the "BigOlBitch", Sailor.
> 
> If you're worried about mexican territorial expansionism, stop calling her names and join her crusade against illegal mexicans, for heaven's sake!!
Click to expand...


Yo, Slowpoke Jose.........ever hear of sarcasm?  I was pointing out that this irrational fear that you have of a Mexican takeover was reflected in some ads even.

I guess subtlety is lost on you.

BTW.........Big Old Bitch is a racist whore.


----------



## R.C. Christian

No way Jose.


----------



## José

ABikerSailor said:


> José;3138473 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone remember this?
> 
> http://www.16toads.com/images/uploads/absolutMexicoAd.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then stop calling LilOlady the "BigOlBitch", Sailor.
> 
> If you're worried about mexican territorial expansionism, stop calling her names and join her crusade against illegal mexicans, for heaven's sake!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yo, Slowpoke Jose.........ever hear of sarcasm?  I was pointing out that this irrational fear that you have of a Mexican takeover was reflected in some ads even.
> 
> I guess subtlety is lost on you.
> 
> BTW.........Big Old Bitch is a racist whore.
Click to expand...


Sorry, my bad.

I guess my sarcasm radar wasn't on.


----------



## Samson

froggy said:


> Mexicans Have Plans for the American Southwest They vow to take it over
> 
> 
> LTG: Mexico's Plans for the U.S.
> 
> 
> Mexicans Have Plans : They vow to take it over | Ron Paul 2012 | Campaign for Liberty at the Daily Paul



It should make watching weather reporting more interesting


----------



## ABikerSailor

Naah......Naked News from Canada is better.


----------



## rightwinger

Bullfighter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sort of like what the Texans did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right. Mexico INVITED Americans onto Texas to "take care of the indian problem" and fix the place up yet Mexicans has spent over 180 years deny it.
Click to expand...


Mexico invited a small number of settlers to the region only to find themselves overwhelmed by settlers who were taking over

Sound familiar?


----------



## R.C. Christian

Latinas are smoking hot.


----------



## ABikerSailor

R.C. Christian said:


> Latinas are smoking hot.



True.  But don't forget, they've also got a white hot temper to go with their smoking hotness.


----------



## Samson

ABikerSailor said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latinas are smoking hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.  But don't forget, they've also got a white hot temper to go with their smoking hotness.
Click to expand...


But their tacos are great.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Samson said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Latinas are smoking hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.  But don't forget, they've also got a white hot temper to go with their smoking hotness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But their tacos are great.
Click to expand...


You talking about their fish tacos?


----------



## R.C. Christian

Of course, with that hotness comes a incredible tendency to overbreed.


----------



## Samson

ABikerSailor said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.  But don't forget, they've also got a white hot temper to go with their smoking hotness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But their tacos are great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You talking about their fish tacos?
Click to expand...


Whatever gets your tamale hot.


----------



## Samson

R.C. Christian said:


> Of course, with that hotness comes a incredible tendency to overbreed.





You think there might be a connection between fuckability and procreation?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Samson said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, with that hotness comes a incredible tendency to overbreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think there might be a connection between fuckability and procreation?
Click to expand...


Might be............most people won't fuck long enough to create a child if they don't think each other is at least decent looking.

However............glory holes don't require looks...........


----------



## Samson

ABikerSailor said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, with that hotness comes a incredible tendency to overbreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think there might be a connection between fuckability and procreation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Might be............most people won't fuck long enough to create a child if they don't think each other is at least decent looking.
> 
> However............glory holes don't require looks...........
Click to expand...



I'll yield to your expertise.


----------



## José

Samson said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mexicans Have Plans for the American Southwest They vow to take it over
> 
> 
> LTG: Mexico's Plans for the U.S.
> 
> 
> Mexicans Have Plans : They vow to take it over | Ron Paul 2012 | Campaign for Liberty at the Daily Paul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should make watching weather reporting more interesting
Click to expand...


----------



## José

R.C. Christian said:


> Latinas are smoking hot.


----------



## José

ABikerSailor said:


> True.  But don't forget, they've also got a white hot temper to go with their smoking hotness.


----------



## José

​


----------



## geauxtohell

Hey!  

Go easy, guys!

He's got a link from the "DailyPaul" and a photoshopped picture of four Mexicans raising the flag of Mexico over Iwa Jima! 

This is totally a legit thread!


----------



## R.C. Christian

LOL Jose. Nicole is just way too white, not to mention way too thin.


----------



## R.C. Christian

And Jose, keep your lettuce picking paws off of our hot white chicks ummmkay? White chicks dig money, and not some bouncy 64 impala with curb feelers, LOL.


----------



## José

R.C. Christian said:


> LOL Jose. Nicole is just way too white, not to mention way too thin.



The hell she is!!

Everytime I see Nicole I close my eyes and make belief I'm viking warrior lying dead on the battlefield and she's a Valkirie coming down from the sky to take me to Valhalla.

All those mexican mamacitas Samson, Sailor and you seem to worship   are not worth one of her fingernails in my book.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *R.C. Christian*
> And Jose, keep your lettuce picking paws off of our hot white chicks ummmkay? White chicks dig money, and not some bouncy 64 impala with curb feelers, LOL.



Yeah... I know I'm about as anglo as Puff Daddy you don't need to remind me.   

But I can still dream, can't I? 

Hell, shrinks have even come up with a name for my condition:



> Xenophily or xenophilia: "xenos" (&#958;&#941;&#957;&#959;&#962 (stranger, unknown, foreign) and "philia" (&#966;&#953;&#955;&#943;&#945 (love, attraction). In common usage it means an attraction to foreign peoples, cultures, or customs. For example, a person may date someone of another race not because they like them as people but specifically because they are different.



Xenophily - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bullfighter

José;3139470 said:
			
		

> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophily or xenophilia: "xenos" (&#958;&#941;&#957;&#959;&#962 (stranger, unknown, foreign) and "philia" (&#966;&#953;&#955;&#943;&#945 (love, attraction). In common usage it means an attraction to foreign peoples, cultures, or customs. For example, a person may date someone of another race not because they like them as people but specifically because they are different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophily - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

 
Must be why the half way decent Mexicans can't stand to live near their own people and keep moving into white neighborhoods.


----------



## José

Bullfighter said:


> José;3139470 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophily or xenophilia: "xenos" (&#958;&#941;&#957;&#959;&#962 (stranger, unknown, foreign) and "philia" (&#966;&#953;&#955;&#943;&#945 (love, attraction). In common usage it means an attraction to foreign peoples, cultures, or customs. For example, a person may date someone of another race not because they like them as people but specifically because they are different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophily - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Must be why the half way decent Mexicans can't stand to live near their own people and keep moving into white neighborhoods.
Click to expand...


Not even xenophilia will work for ya, pal.





"*Maria Conchita*" is not *THAT* desperate.


----------



## Bullfighter

José;3139546 said:
			
		

> Bullfighter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> José;3139470 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Xenophily - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be why the half way decent Mexicans can't stand to live near their own people and keep moving into white neighborhoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even xenophilia will work for ya, pal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*Maria Conchita*" is not *THAT* desperate.
Click to expand...

 
Yes! This is much better!


----------



## MaggieMae

TossObama said:


> Maggie, just because you don't have any information on what is going on, and likely never even traveled outside your own neighborhood, doesn't mean others who do are some sort of "gullibot".
> 
> Have you even taken the time to go to Arizona and look at the desert where those people are crossing? Have you ever sat through Mass and actually listened to a Priest spew support and excuses for the crimes the Mexicans are committing? Or perhaps you missed all the protests and marches in Arizona -- all organized by Priests.
> 
> Are you even aware of the fact the current Pope and Cardinals are all nazis?? Did you know about the Vatican ratlining Palestinians and nazis to South America?
> 
> We aren't dealing with a bag of sugar plums here, kiddo. These are people with a deadly agenda and it's already clear they have absolutely no respect for American laws, the lives of other people, and certainly no respect for law enforcement. They are also running a huge dope highway through the United States, and that doesn't happen to qualify as free trade, kiddo.



This thread needs to be moved to Conspiracy Theories. Jeezus, between the Mexicans, the neoNazis, the Commies, the Muslims, we're DOOMED! *DOOMED* I tell ya!!


----------



## TossObama

MaggieMae said:


> TossObama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie, just because you don't have any information on what is going on, and likely never even traveled outside your own neighborhood, doesn't mean others who do are some sort of "gullibot".
> 
> Have you even taken the time to go to Arizona and look at the desert where those people are crossing? Have you ever sat through Mass and actually listened to a Priest spew support and excuses for the crimes the Mexicans are committing? Or perhaps you missed all the protests and marches in Arizona -- all organized by Priests.
> 
> Are you even aware of the fact the current Pope and Cardinals are all nazis?? Did you know about the Vatican ratlining Palestinians and nazis to South America?
> 
> We aren't dealing with a bag of sugar plums here, kiddo. These are people with a deadly agenda and it's already clear they have absolutely no respect for American laws, the lives of other people, and certainly no respect for law enforcement. They are also running a huge dope highway through the United States, and that doesn't happen to qualify as free trade, kiddo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread needs to be moved to Conspiracy Theories. Jeezus, between the Mexicans, the neoNazis, the Commies, the Muslims, we're DOOMED! *DOOMED* I tell ya!!
Click to expand...


*** Oh, now the message at Mass is a "conspiracy" eh? Are you aware of the fact the Palestinian criminals who are in fact mixing with South American/Mexican drug lords and thugs, are also killing massive numbers of citizens AND Law Enforcement personnel in Mexico, Central and South America???? One step further, those stupid goons are also killing people here in the USA as well as kidnapping children.

Obviously you don't attend Mass and you obviously never read a newspaper. Otay, try Googling ...


----------



## jillian

wow... there's this whole great big catholic conspiracy going on and the only person who knows about it is some guy on a message board.


----------



## ABikerSailor

jillian said:


> wow... there's this whole great big catholic conspiracy going on and the only person who knows about it is some guy on a message board.



Apparently, the USMB n00bs are all about bringing the "truth" to us poor unenlightened posters.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

ABikerSailor said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow... there's this whole great big catholic conspiracy going on and the only person who knows about it is some guy on a message board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, the USMB n00bs are all about bringing the "truth" to us poor unenlightened posters.
Click to expand...


LOL get lost you retarded, fake Navy, flame troll.


----------



## Speeddemon22

froggy said:


> Mexicans Have Plans for the American Southwest They vow to take it over
> 
> 
> LTG: Mexico's Plans for the U.S.
> 
> 
> Mexicans Have Plans : They vow to take it over | Ron Paul 2012 | Campaign for Liberty at the Daily Paul



Obama Applauds Mexicans' Plans for the American Southwest.


----------



## Speeddemon22

On a more serious note, they're Goddamn lucky their country hasn't completely collaped yet.  And before you say it isn't on the verge, just do some research.  Here's a story published by Yahoo today.  

Countless Juarez residents flee 'dying city' - Yahoo! News

The Mexican government is not only losing ground in its war with the cartels, it's nearing its own breaking point.  And if it reaches that breaking point, the United States will have to come to its aid militarilly.  We will have no choice unless we wish to let the status quo worsen along our own borders.


----------



## ABikerSailor

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow... there's this whole great big catholic conspiracy going on and the only person who knows about it is some guy on a message board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, the USMB n00bs are all about bringing the "truth" to us poor unenlightened posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL get lost you retarded, fake Navy, flame troll.
Click to expand...


Not as bad as being a wannabe who failed outta bootcamp for being a pussy fuckstick who couldn't pass the PRT.

BTW asshole, you wanna verify me?  Call MEPS Amarillo and ask 'em who ran the Navy office from 1999 until 2002.  Guarantee it's gonna be me.

WTF asshole, you know real Navy?  You didn't even get out of GLAKES idiot.


----------



## Bullfighter

jillian said:


> wow... there's this whole great big catholic conspiracy going on and the only person who knows about it is some guy on a message board.


 
I have seen the reports on Religion and Ethics Weekly:

Eagle Pass Border Wall | Religion & Ethics NewsWeekly

It's not only the Catholic Church though. Every church seems to be selling out the American so these beaners can take over. But in return, those same beaners do not support those church so they will crumble. 

God has an interesting way of taking revenge on those who stab loyal Americans in the back!


----------



## Bullfighter

ABikerSailor said:


> [Not as bad as being a wannabe who failed outta bootcamp for being a pussy fuckstick who couldn't pass the PRT.
> 
> BTW asshole, you wanna verify me? Call MEPS Amarillo and ask 'em who ran the Navy office from 1999 until 2002. Guarantee it's gonna be me.
> 
> WTF asshole, you know real Navy? You didn't even get out of GLAKES idiot.


 
How many ships we got in Amarillo? Another strategic move on the part of the most overrated service in our armed forces. Carnival Cruises could move our troops where they're needed and the boys could have a ball getting there.


----------



## Ropey

We all have plans. If you want to make G-d laugh. 

Tell him 'your' plans.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Bullfighter said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Not as bad as being a wannabe who failed outta bootcamp for being a pussy fuckstick who couldn't pass the PRT.
> 
> BTW asshole, you wanna verify me? Call MEPS Amarillo and ask 'em who ran the Navy office from 1999 until 2002. Guarantee it's gonna be me.
> 
> WTF asshole, you know real Navy? You didn't even get out of GLAKES idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many ships we got in Amarillo? Another strategic move on the part of the most overrated service in our armed forces. Carnival Cruises could move our troops where they're needed and the boys could have a ball getting there.
Click to expand...


This coming from the cowardly asshole who's sitting in their parent's basement in Chicago while bitching about all the Mexicans coming over the southern border.

That's rich.  I'm closer to the problem than you are Bullshitter, as I actually live around 300 miles from the border.

BTW, recruiting stations can be anywhere, and they are generally only staffed by around 4-5 recruiters, and the MEPS is generally only staffed by 4-5 people.

And.........if you actually knew anything about the Navy, you'd know that the Naval Boot Camp is in Chicago IL.


----------



## High_Gravity

Jose you don't like Mexican women? they are smoking hot!


----------



## Bullfighter

ABikerSailor said:


> ][This coming from the cowardly asshole who's sitting in their parent's basement in Chicago while bitching about all the Mexicans coming over the southern border.


They snuck right by the Navy's line of defense......oh, that's you! 



> That's rich. I'm closer to the problem than you are Bullshitter, as I actually live around 300 miles from the border.


So why don't you do something about it? You're the guy who brags about all the balls he has. Do something!!



> BTW, recruiting stations can be anywhere, and they are generally only staffed by around 4-5 recruiters, and the MEPS is generally only staffed by 4-5 people.


There's 15 seconds of my life I'll never get back. Why do I read this crap?



> And.........if you actually knew anything about the Navy, you'd know that the Naval Boot Camp is in Chicago IL.


Like we really need a Navy presence in Chicago. Is the Mexican fleet steaming up the Great Lakes?


----------



## Bullfighter

High_Gravity said:


> Jose you don't like Mexican women? they are smoking hot!


 
That's what about 1% of what Mexican women look like. The rest are as wide as they are tall. Make good bowling balls.


----------



## José

high_gravity said:


> jose you don't like mexican women? They are smoking hot!



*yuck!!!!!*


----------



## José

No need to frighten me to death with all those pics, Gravity.

I've been surrounded by those damn chicanas my whole life, much to my chagrin.

I'd take Helen Thomas over a truckload full of mexican and cuban mamacitas any day of the week.






    ​


----------



## José

OK, now seriously.

It is almost universally accepted that caucasian girls have the most beautiful, angelical faces and overall apperance of all the human races.

The fact that any guy in his right mind may prefer Jen Lopez over any relatively decent anglo girl is simply beyond me.


----------



## José

And RC Christian, you SOB, no need to worry about José producing a litter of chicanitos with Nicole...

What's gonna happen if a billion Josés marry/reproduce with Nicole?

What's gonna happen if a billion Samsons, Sailors, RC Christians marry/reproduce with those chicanas posted here?

White chicks will go the way of the Dodo faster than I can say Pancho Villa. There will be no more Nicoles for me to drool over. It doesn't take an Einstein to realise that. 

I will never willingly participate in the destruction of the object of my affection.

If this is racism so be it...


----------



## Angelhair

_I would venture to say that none of those posted are chicanas.  At least the last two are not._


----------



## José

Angelhair said:


> _I would venture to say that none of those posted are chicanas.  At least the last two are not._



Whoa!! This is what I call an expert on hispanic peoples!!

Can you distinguish between Hondurans and Guatemalans as well?


----------



## Bullfighter

José;3148284 said:
			
		

> Can you distinguish between Hondurans and Guatemalans as well?


 
Different brands of milk all from the same cow!


----------



## Bullfighter

José;3146767 said:
			
		

> And RC Christian, you SOB, no need to worry about José producing a litter of chicanitos with Nicole...
> 
> What's gonna happen if a billion Josés marry/reproduce with Nicole?
> 
> What's gonna happen if a billion Samsons, Sailors, RC Christians marry/reproduce with those chicanas posted here?
> 
> White chicks will go the way of the Dodo faster than I can say Pancho Villa. There will be no more Nicoles for me to drool over. It doesn't take an Einstein to realise that.
> 
> I will never willingly participate in the destruction of the object of my affection.
> 
> If this is racism so be it...



*WINNER OF MISS LATIN AMERICA!*


----------



## TossObama

rightwinger said:


> Sort of like what the Texans did



*** Uh rightwinger, hate to tell you this but the Bushs ain't Texans.


----------



## TossObama

jillian said:


> wow... there's this whole great big catholic conspiracy going on and the only person who knows about it is some guy on a message board.



**** OOOOOh! That must be why real legit Investigators from multiple countries are investigating the Vatican. It's a "conspiracy"!! Gosh, even a "whole great big catholic conspiracy"!!!! It's not a criminal rats nest in the Vatican! Naw! It's a "conspiracy" against the Vatican!!! So what if the Vatican is a key player in terrorism, right? That would be what, just something from Vatican Social Services??

Not in my book, and I happen to be a Catholic.

Jillian, tell me -- what newspapers do you read? I'm asking specifically about legit news print media, by the way.


----------



## MaggieMae

ABikerSailor said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow... there's this whole great big catholic conspiracy going on and the only person who knows about it is some guy on a message board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, the USMB n00bs are all about bringing the "truth" to us poor unenlightened posters.
Click to expand...


I still say if Americans weren't such addicts, the demand wouldn't be there for imported illegal drugs, and the problem of drug wars would be solved. But as we know, criticizing the bad habits of Americans is such a "liberal" thing, so the situation will never be dealt with from the inside out.


----------



## TossObama

MaggieMae said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow... there's this whole great big catholic conspiracy going on and the only person who knows about it is some guy on a message board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, the USMB n00bs are all about bringing the "truth" to us poor unenlightened posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still say if Americans weren't such addicts, the demand wouldn't be there for imported illegal drugs, and the problem of drug wars would be solved. But as we know, criticizing the bad habits of Americans is such a "liberal" thing, so the situation will never be dealt with from the inside out.
Click to expand...


*** The majority of Americans are not addicts, which is exactly why the cartels are upping their efforts to get more addictions going.

I would also suggest that all Immigrants here and abroad migrate to Vatican City. 

And plan to stay.


----------



## MaggieMae

José;3146744 said:
			
		

> No need to frighten me to death with all those pics, Gravity.
> 
> I've been surrounded by those damn chicanas my whole life, much to my chagrin.
> 
> I'd take Helen Thomas over a truckload full of mexican and cuban mamacitas any day of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Helen says no thanks.


----------



## TossObama

Are any of you aware of the fact the Catholic churches in the USA have turned all Social Services over to care of Immigrants?? That isn't Vatican money -- that's membership monies that is and has always been designated to help our people in need. Now, Americans CANNOT get any assistance from their own Catholic Social Services, none whatsoever. 

One step further, if you are Catholic and your Parish has had a "building fund" running for a long time, your so-called "priest" could be snatching the money from that fund. That Parish and it's money IS most certainly your business and don't let some hothead priest tell you otherwise. We've all had a real problem with scumbags wearing the robes and everyone is sick of it. Do your part to help clean up the rats nest in our churches. If they want to play, YOU play. You don't let a scumbag shove you around, and most assuredly don't buy into that crap that they speak for Jesus. They do not.  It is most certainly your responsibility to help do something to clean up this massive mess.

Dare to be a Fed Up Catholic.


----------



## José

MaggieMae said:


> José;3146744 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to frighten me to death with all those pics, Gravity.
> 
> I've been surrounded by those damn chicanas my whole life, much to my chagrin.
> 
> I'd take Helen Thomas over a truckload full of mexican and cuban mamacitas any day of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helen says no thanks.
Click to expand...


Why so angry, Maggie? Did you take it personally? Are you a chicana hiding behind an anglo screen name? 

Am I not entitled to my own personal preferences?


----------



## Angelhair

José;3148284 said:
			
		

> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> 
> _I would venture to say that none of those posted are chicanas.  At least the last two are not._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa!! This is what I call an expert on hispanic peoples!!
> 
> Can you distinguish between Hondurans and Guatemalans as well?
Click to expand...


_Here's a lesson for you Jose - ONLY Mexican-AMERICANS are CHICANAS!!!  The ones on the pics are mexican NATIONALS!  That's okay - no need to thank me._


----------



## R.C. Christian

Jose why you hatin' on latinas fool? What isn't to like about big old hoopty ear rings? As a certified gringo I approve this message.


----------



## José

> Originally posted on *José*
> Here's a lesson for you Jose - ONLY Mexican-AMERICANS are CHICANAS!!! The ones on the pics are mexican NATIONALS! That's okay - no need to thank me.



I know what chicana means (wish I didn't). I just didn't bother to see who those girls really were and just assumed they were "*mexico-americanas*".

My bad.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *R.C. Christian*
> Jose why you hatin' on latinas fool? What isn't to like about big old hoopty ear rings? As a certified gringo I approve this message.



If you have already made up your mind about the Two Stepsisters being prettier than Cinderella herself there's not much I can say to make you see what's in front of your eyes, pal.


----------



## Bullfighter

José;3151126 said:
			
		

> Originally posted on *José*
> Here's a lesson for you Jose - ONLY Mexican-AMERICANS are CHICANAS!!! The ones on the pics are mexican NATIONALS! That's okay - no need to thank me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what chicana means (wish I didn't). I just didn't bother to see who those girls really were and just assumed they were "*mexico-americanas*".
> 
> My bad.
Click to expand...

 
AGAIN I ASK: How many words do you guys have to describe the same shit? 

Shit on the US side is shit. Shit on the Mexican side is still shit. Shit that was on the Mexican side but got moved into Texas is still shit. That is the way Americans look at it.


----------



## Angelhair

'Shit on the US side is shit. Shit on the Mexican side is still shit. Shit that was on the Mexican side but got moves into Texas is still shit. That is the way Americans look at it.'

_And........shit on the american side is still shit;  shit that was on the american side but got moved into Juarez is still shit.  That is the way Mexicans look at it also. 
___________________


----------



## Bullfighter

Angelhair said:


> 'Shit on the US side is shit. Shit on the Mexican side is still shit. Shit that was on the Mexican side but got moves into Texas is still shit. That is the way Americans look at it.'
> 
> _And........shit on the american side is still shit; shit that was on the american side but got moved into Juarez is still shit. That is the way Mexicans look at it also. _
> ____________________


 
And shit that was on the Mexican side that went through a sewer pipe to the American side then multiplied into other pieces of shit is all shit.


----------

